# [SOLVED]emerge world-ponowna kompilacja tych samych pakietów

## sebad

Witam

Po kilkumiesięcznej przerwie w aktualizacji( ze względu na sporadyczne używanie gentoo), postanowiłem w końcu zrobić update. Po wydaniu komendy emerge -p world i małych modyfikacjach w plikach /etc/portage/package.* system już nie pluł się, że są jakieś blokujące się pakiety i aktualizacja ruszyła. Do przekompilowania było około 200 pakietów.

Po kilkunastu godzinach kompilacji, aktualizacja stanęła na 120 pakiecie, gdyż wystąpił błąd, spowodowany brakiem miejsca na dysku, a konkretnie ccache. Usunąłem niepotrzebne pliki i żeby upewnić się ile pakietów pozostało, odpaliłem emerge -p world. Ku mojemu zdziwieniu system zachował się tak samo jakby te 140 pakietów się nie zaktualizowało. Ponownie chce kompilować wszystkie biblioteki włącznie z gcc i innymi niekoniecznie związanymi z kde. Mam teraz czekać kolejne kilkanaście godzin, na przekompilowanie tych samym pakietów ? Dlaczego się tak dzieje ? Da się to jakoś ominąc ? bo moim zdaniem jest to bez sensu.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies  ..... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.5-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/xz-utils-5.0.3 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.6-r3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20110202 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/cpio-2.11 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/which-2.20 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/vconfig-1.9 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/findutils-4.4.2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.7-r7 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/os-headers-0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/make-3.82-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.4-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/man-0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.8 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/coreutils-8.7 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/ssh-0 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/dev-manager-0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/kbd-1.15.3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/busybox-1.19.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60_p20110409135728 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/file-5.07-r3 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/tar-1.23-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] app-arch/gzip-1.4 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/wget-1.12-r3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.16-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/pager-0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/diffutils-3.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.1.4.3 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.3 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/libc-0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.4 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libsndfile-1.0.25 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rdesktop-1.7.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/ntfs3g-2011.4.12 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/pygame-1.9.2_pre3082 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.7.1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-boot/lilo-22.8-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-dialup/wvdial-1.61 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.6.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/sshfs-fuse-2.3 

[ebuild   R   ~] net-wireless/b43-firmware-4.174.64.19 

[ebuild   R    ] net-im/psi-0.14-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-fbdev-0.4.2 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.6.0 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.4-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-dialup/pptpclient-1.7.2-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-util/ccache-2.4-r9 

[ebuild   R    ] x11-terms/xterm-271 

[ebuild   R    ] net-proxy/squid-3.1.15 

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/smplayer-0.6.9 

[ebuild   R    ] net-analyzer/tcpdump-3.9.8-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/sed-4.2.1 

[ebuild   R    ] app-shells/bash-4.1_p9 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.20.1-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.13 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.19.1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/rsync-3.0.8 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/man-pages-3.32 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/psmisc-22.12 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/procps-3.2.8-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/iputils-20100418-r1 

[ebuild   R   ~] media-gfx/blender-2.57-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-process/htop-0.9 

[ebuild   R    ] net-im/kadu-0.9.2  USE="phonon*" 

[ebuild   R    ] dev-python/wxpython-2.8.11.0 

[ebuild     U  ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.3.183.10 [10.3.181.34]

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/tightvnc-1.3.10-r1 

[ebuild   R    ] net-firewall/iptables-1.4.12.1 

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/firefox-bin-3.6.20 

[ebuild   R   ~] mail-client/thunderbird-bin-6.0 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.41.14 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.10.11 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/readline-6.2_p1 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.5.3-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/khotkeys-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kfind-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libplasmagenericshell-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libtaskmanager-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcminit-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-apps-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdepasswd-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwin-4.6.5-r2 [4.4.5] USE="xcomposite* xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/libplasmaclock-4.6.5 [4.4.5] USE="holidays%*" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/keditbookmarks-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild   R    ] kde-base/kde-l10n-4.6.5-r1 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstyles-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/freespacenotifier-4.6.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksystraycmd-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwrite-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwrited-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-cursors-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/konsole-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/qguiplatformplugin_kde-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kscreensaver-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/svgpart-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] net-libs/libbluedevil-1.9  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knotify-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kreadconfig-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-misc/kcm-gtk-config-1.5  USE="(-aqua) (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="-ca -cs -el -es -fr -gl -id -it" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kuiserver-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kfile-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knewstuff-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ktraderclient-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebugdialog-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/drkonqi-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/renamedlg-plugins-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kioclient-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kiconfinder-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/keditfiletype-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kwallet-4.6.5  USE="handbook (-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/attica-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/knetattach-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] kde-base/kdontchangethehostname-4.6.5  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kpasswdserver-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ktimezoned-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kwalletd-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kglobalaccel-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-menu-icons-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-data-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-desktoptheme-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kquitapp-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmimetypefinder-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kurifilter-plugins-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kstart-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdnssd-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmix-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild   R    ] www-client/chromium-14.0.835.202 

[ebuild   R    ] kde-misc/krusader-2.3.0_beta1  USE="handbook*" 

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wireless-tools-29 

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.0.7 

[ebuild   R   ~] app-text/xpdf-3.02-r4 

[ebuild   R    ] app-misc/mc-4.7.5.2 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/package-manager-0 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/konqueror-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/dolphin-4.6.5 [4.4.5] USE="semantic-desktop*" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/klipper-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kmenuedit-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild  N     ] net-wireless/bluedevil-1.1-r2  USE="(-aqua) -debug (-kdeenablefinal)" LINGUAS="pl -ca -ca@valencia -cs -da -de -el -en_GB -eo -es -et -eu -fi -fr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -mai -ms -nb -nds -nl -pa -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sv -th -tr -uk -zh_TW" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kcontrol-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild   R    ] net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2 

[ebuild   R    ] sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.16 

[ebuild   R    ] app-portage/gentoolkit-0.3.0.4-r4 

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/editor-0 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/systemsettings-4.6.5 [4.4.5] USE="gtk%* xinerama*" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/nsplugins-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdm-4.6.5-r2 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/solid-runtime-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/solid-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[blocks b      ] <kde-base/solid-4.5.69:4 ("<kde-base/solid-4.5.69:4" is blocking kde-base/solid-runtime-4.6.5)

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/ksmserver-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kinfocenter-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/powerdevil-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/krunner-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.6.5 [4.4.5] USE="rss* semantic-desktop* xinerama* -gps% -python* -qalculate%" 

[blocks b      ] <kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.5.60:4 ("<kde-base/plasma-workspace-4.5.60:4" is blocking kde-base/plasma-runtime-4.6.5)

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-runtime-meta-4.6.5 [4.4.5] USE="semantic-desktop*" 

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-startkde-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

[ebuild     U  ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.6.5 [4.4.5]

 * IMPORTANT: 8 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

  
```

----------

## SlashBeast

Zrobiles kilka powaznych bledow. Zaczynajac od tego, ze samo -p nic Ci nie przebudowalo bo to pretend, wiec pewnie potem dales samo 'emerge world'.

Problem jest taki, ze to polecenie nie robi update a przebudowuje caly set world, czyli nawet jak cos bylo w zaleznosciach teraz jest w world i depclean od teraz jest bez uzyteczny gdyz nie wiadomo co bylo depem a co chciales wrzucic przez emerge.

ponowne wydanie 'emerge world' nie wznawia nic a znowu przebudowuje wszystko, pewnie chciales uzyc 'emerge --resume'

do aktualizacji powinienes uzywac cos w stylu 'emerge -NuDa @world'.

----------

## sebad

Wiem, że parametr p nic nie daje. Chciałem tylko podejrzeć jakie pakiety będą kompilowane, ale dzięki, że przypomniałeś mi, że istnieje takie coś jak emerge --resume. Kilkumiesięczna przerwa w używaniu gentoo i człowiek zapomina proste rzeczy  :Smile: . Co do aktualizacji to rzeczywiście -uD powinno się stosować. Jeszcze raz dzieki i daje SOLVED.

----------

## dylon

Ja się tylko delikatnie wtrącę, że przydaje się czasem jeszcze przełącznik do emerge: --skip-first co przy całym poleceniu "emerge --resume --skip-first" pozwala ominąć pakiet, który z jakiś powodów nie chcę się zmergować a my nie chcemy/nie mamy czasu się z nim bawić  :Smile: 

----------

